# 2000 john deere 250 skid steer wiring help



## GONZO911 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a JD 250 skid steer that I'm working on, have a alternator that was replaced after old one broke lower mount. Hooked up the wires on the reman. Wilson alternator (hd. unit). Looking for wiring schematic for alternator to try and find if the wires are hooked to correct terminals. some of the wires were off the old one. The alternator was tested and is charging. I don't have any charge showing on the volt gauge


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Google the manual. I did and found it. I'd upload it but it is too large for plowsite.


----------



## GONZO911 (Nov 29, 2013)

called implement dealer-got the alternator wiring schematic-found wire for the field that was broke. in the process of repairs. 

Thanks for the reply


----------

